# Hello! I'm Darknite!



## darknite_johanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Real name's Jason, I'm 22 year old, an idealist, or another way of saying "not doing anything at all until I find something better to do." hehe, seriously, I wanna be a writer! I hang out all day at my mother's business, and write on my free time. which is basically most of the day. I'm currently writing a novel, and seriously need some help on writing parts of it. I read every book my hand lay upon, but I'm more interested in SCiFi and Fantasy Genre's. looking forward to working with you all. ^_^


----------



## Nickie (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi there, Jason, and welcome! Wish I had that kind of spare time... I'm working full time next to running a freelance career and doing chores in and around the house.... and writing novels, of course!


Nickie


----------



## Gumby (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome Jason! Lot's of SciFi lovers here too.


----------



## terrib (Dec 5, 2009)

glad to have you honey bunny...sugar pie with whip topping on top...(man, I have got to quit dieting...lol)


----------



## Creep (Dec 5, 2009)

Jason, welcome to the forums! Glad to have you.


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Dec 5, 2009)

welcome to the forums.


----------



## darknite_johanne (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome welcome, I would love to read some of your stuff too.


----------



## Gavinh2009 (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome Jason


----------



## secretsanta (Dec 7, 2009)

Greetings, Darknite


----------

